# GFCI humming sound when pressed



## th112358 (Apr 4, 2009)

I have read almost all the threads relating to GFCI and would like to post to ask you all to help.

My Septic seemed to have no power (Pump not running).  One GFCI inside the house gave a humming sound when pressed and won't reset (All other ones tested ok).

I flipped all the circuit breakers and they seems to be functioning.

What else can I do?  Please help and TIA.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 4, 2009)

remove the wires from the LOAD terminals on the GFI before attempting to reset it.
If it resets, then you have a problem downstream of the GFI.
If it still fails to reset, replace the GFI.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome TH:
It sounds like this circut may feed a sewage pump in the septic tank for a 'mound system'. If that is the case, you could open the tank with the pump and make sure the wire to the pump hasn't been damaged in some way. The pump should also have a rope attached to pull it out with.
You should be able to pull the pump out and plug it into another receptacle to make sure it isn't frozen or siezed.
Glenn


----------



## triple D (Apr 13, 2009)

If you pull your pump and plug into a cord direct, make sure you point the damn outlet clean away. I learnt this one the hard way. Good luck...


----------

